# News - WoW: The Burning Crusade: Dunkles Portal ge&ouml;ffnet



## Administrator (16. Januar 2007)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,545501


----------



## Moejoe82 (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: News - WoW: The Burning Crusade: Dunkles Portal geöffnet*

Da muss man schon ziemlich nerdig sein, daß man sich für ein Spiel, mitten in der Nacht, 4 Stunden in eine Schlange stellt. Typische Hartz4-WoW-Spieler.

http://www.ingame.de/gallery.php?gal=277&img=8351


----------



## DaStash (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: News - WoW: The Burning Crusade: Dunkles Portal geöffnet*



			
				Moejoe82 am 16.01.2007 08:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Da muss man schon ziemlich nerdig sein, daß man sich für ein Spiel, mitten in der Nacht, 4 Stunden in eine Schlange stellt. Typische Hartz4-WoW-Spieler.
> 
> http://www.ingame.de/gallery.php?gal=277&img=8351





haz4-pauschalisierung teile ich nicht mit dir, aber das man nerdig sein muß,, JA!   

das sind dann die hardcorefreaks, die wie junkies ihren stoff bauchen


----------



## BitByter (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: News - WoW: The Burning Crusade: Dunkles Portal geöffnet*



			
				Moejoe82 am 16.01.2007 08:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Da muss man schon ziemlich nerdig sein, daß man sich für ein Spiel, mitten in der Nacht, 4 Stunden in eine Schlange stellt. Typische Hartz4-WoW-Spieler.
> 
> http://www.ingame.de/gallery.php?gal=277&img=8351


früher sind leute mitten in der nacht aufgestanden um casius clay (muhammed ali) boxen zu sehen... was sagt uns das jetzt?


----------



## DaStash (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: News - WoW: The Burning Crusade: Dunkles Portal geöffnet*



			
				BitByter am 16.01.2007 10:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Moejoe82 am 16.01.2007 08:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, aber nur um den kampf LIVE zu sehen.

Das Spiele kann man sich aber auch locker noch heute oder morgen kaufen oder bestellen, jedenfalls ganz in Ruhe besorgen.....

und was sagt uns das jetzt? nerds und hardcorejunkies


----------



## slaveZero (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: News - WoW: The Burning Crusade: Dunkles Portal geöffnet*

boah ich habe heute früh mir das game gekauft
und habe noch nie so viele leute beim mediamarkt an der kasse gesehen
und ich wohne in so einer kleinen stadt ca. 30000 einwohner


----------



## Vohaul42 (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: News - WoW: The Burning Crusade: Dunkles Portal geöffnet*

Vielleicht kann mir jemand sagen, wie das Spiel so ist...hab vorhin von Sqoops erfahren, dass meins heute nicht mehr kommt...ist hier sonst noch jemand davon betroffen? Und nein: Ich lebe nicht am AdW und der DHL Bote hat meine Amazon-Kunden/Nachbarn schon versorgt 

Hoffe, Ihr habt mindestens keine Probleme mit kaputten CDs, falschen Keys und anderen Hindernissen


----------



## firewalker2k (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: News - WoW: The Burning Crusade: Dunkles Portal geöffnet*

Wurde deins von Sqoops gestern versendet?

Meins wurde gestern losgeschickt, ist aber bis jetzt noch nix da... *grml*


----------



## BitByter (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: News - WoW: The Burning Crusade: Dunkles Portal geöffnet*



			
				DaStash am 16.01.2007 10:50 schrieb:
			
		

> BitByter am 16.01.2007 10:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


punkt für dich...


----------



## B0S (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: News - WoW: The Burning Crusade: Dunkles Portal geöffnet*

respekt, dass sich der redi vom spiel lösen konnte um diese meldung zu posten  
(alt+tab?     )


----------



## LittleDreamer (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: News - WoW: The Burning Crusade: Dunkles Portal geöffnet*

Ich habe das Game gestern bekommen in der CE...   Man, die Box ist echt verdammt schwer gewesen, das Buch hat echt ein Gewicht... Meine Fresse... Naja, zum Glück musste ich auch keine CDs wechseln beim Installieren. Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, dass die Box irgendwie "unfertig" ist. Zum Einen gibt es das Problem mit dem Haustier und dann fehlt bei mir die Making-Of-DVD... Ich glaube, die 90 Euro sind da echt das Geld nicht wert.   Fehlt noch bei jemandem die Making-Of-DVD?


----------

